# Miner's Lettuce?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a bunch of Miner's Lettuce growing on my property, and I was just curious if it was safe for rabbits to eat? 

I also have another weed that looks very similar to parsley, but isn't - it grows a lot under my Doug Fir, so I'm thinking maybe it's shade tolerant? It is elsewhere, too, but mainly in shady areas. It smells like, well a weed, lol. I don't know the name of it, and I could probably get a picture of it tomorrow. It is very similar looking to parsley, green, stemmy and leafy at the top. Anyone have any guesses as to what it might be? And could it be safe for rabbits? 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Oop, just found in a previous thread that Miner's Lettuce is safe for them to eat! 

Now I just need help in identifing the "parsley" look-a-likes! 

Emily


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 28, 2010)

A picture might help, though I wouldn't eat or feed it unless you are very sure you have identified it right. The parsley family (which includes wild parsley, cow parsley, wild chervil, Queen Anne's Lace, etc) also includes some poisonous plants, like Poison Hemlock and Fool's Parsley.

The poisonous ones usually can be distinguished by their smell (they smell pretty bad), but personally I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Hilde.  

The plants smell like weeds... I guess? lol. They do have a weird smell to them. 

I won't feed it though. I will get a picture sometime soon.


----------

